# Uiterlijk > Huid >  Vreemde moedervlek

## silke

hallo allemaal.

ik heb een vreemde moedervlek tussen mijn borsten buik.
je kunt hem vastpakken en als ware kun je er aan trekken.
hij is bruin met wat zwarte vlekjes bij in.
kan dit een melonoom zijn?

iemand ervaring mee.

alvast bedankt
groetjes

----------


## sietske763

direct naar laten kijken!!!
en als t weggehaald moet worden, dit echt niet door HA laten doen, maar door een dermatoloog.
een veranderend of vreemd aandoend plekje kan een melanoom zijn.
sorry, kan je niet geruststellen....beter voor niets dan te laat omdat een melanoom snel metastasen geeft.

----------

